# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kak ga odviknuti od noćnog dojenja

## Goga 19

Iliti u prijevodu - ta strašna noć. 

Matija je cicoovisnik (cicijatričar, cicojed, mamavor...). Kad sam doma, dakle od iza 5 popodne pa do spavanja, ciki barem 3x (čim uzmogne nakon jaslica, za uspavljivanje i barem jednom između). No to mi nije problem. Nego, kad se mrtva umorna oko pol noći strovalim u krpe, valjda me čuje/osjeti i odmah se budi, plače i traži ciku. Onda ga uzmem k sebi jer mi je to najjednostavnije - mogu zaspati dok dojim. I ostane s nama do jutra. No Matija je vrlo nemirno dijete. Često se prebacuje (naravno preko mene) s cike na ciku što je osobito izraženo pred jutro. Nekad me i po dva sata mrcvari (od cca 4 sata pa do dizanja) seleći se svakih par minuta. Rezultat je da sam neispavana, umorna, mrzovoljna, kljucam na poslu i nemrem sebi doć do popodne. Ne bih htjela prestati dojiti (i Miha je imao trogodišnju privilegiju  :Smile:  ), ali bih se htjela kvalitetno naspavati. Idealno bi bilo da ga nekako odučim od noćnih pohoda. Ima netko pametan savjet? Da ne velim i da mi je zbog onog da se mali budi vrlo brzo nakon mojeg odlaska u krpe, sex-life skoro crko...

----------


## Mala01

I ja željno iščekujem neki odgovor jer imamo isti problem i silno ga želim riješiti na najbezbolniji način ako je to moguće.
Mi smo mislili probati za ovaj produženi vikend tako da ga MM uzme kada se probudi, ja se malo pritajim pa ga on proba umiriti. 
Prošli vikend me nije bilo jednu noć, i nije bilo tako loše. Njih dvojica su se dosta dobro snašli... pa ćemo probati.

----------


## Pina

Ema je dojila isto po 3-4-5 puta po noci. Nakon sto sam se vratila na posao postalo mi je prenaporno. Jedne noci sam odlucila dati joj umjesto cice, bocu s rizinim mlijekom koje ona inace voli i pije. . . pa da vidim. . . Popila je mlijeko i nastavila spavati. . . od tada spava bolje, budi se samo jednom, ponekad ni jednom. . . ak ju ne trebam ni spustiti k nana u krevet, dam joj bocu kroz resetku kad popije vec u polusnu mi da bocu i legne dalje na spavanje.

----------


## Olivija

Ja ponudila vodu (ništa drugo ne pije), pa mi je glatko odbrusio "NIJE"...

----------


## Andora

preseljenje mame u drugu sobu   :Wink:  

navečer ih dobro najesti i napiti tako da se eliminira strah da su gladni/žedni i dat ih mužu na brigu.
(ja sam izbjegavala pomisao davat im napitke po noći - mislim da se tako stvara nova "ovisnost", da ne spominjem karijes)

ovako smo mi napravili 4 noći zaredom i upalilo je. nije niti plakao, samo bi legao mužu na prsa i zaspao ponovno.

ja sam prestala dojit na taj način, a sad, vi koje mislite dojit preko dana... ne znam.... hormoni dojenja su najaktivniji noću.... proizvodnnja mlijeka će se sigurno smanjiti.  :/

----------


## Pina

*Andora*, slazem se s tobom oko brige za karijes, i mene je toga strah, pokusala sam joj dati vodu pa je plakala kad je skuzila da nije mlijeko. . . ali s druge strane si mislim, pa kaj nije svejedno mamino ili rizino. . . mozda sam u krivu  :?

----------


## Andora

ma... ja se nekako vodim mišlju da se bude jer očekuju sisu i nije to zbog gladi (naravno, pričamo o većim sisavcima, ne o bebicama), pa ako ih učiš na bocu eto ti istog "problema"... buđenje svako toliko. opet onda ništa od spavanja cijelu noć.

dvije tri noći, u kojem očekujemo da u polusnu skuže da sise više nema, ne smatram prevelikom traumom.

evo npr. jutros se budim na posao i gledam ga pored sebe - pa čovječe, on nikad prije nije spavao tako čvrstim snom nego sad kad više NE doji.

----------


## Andora

_p.s. pišem o isključivo vlastitom iskustvu i ne pada mi napamet niti imam pravo napisat nekom kada može uskratit dojenje._

----------


## Mala01

Andora, koliko je beba imala kad ste to počeli?
I što to znači "dobro najesti"? Što konkretno pojedu vaši malci navečer?? Mislim da je to dosta individualno pa me baš zanima...
E da, Andora, nakon što si prestala prek noći, nisi više uopće davala prek dana ili je bebač sam skužio da mlijeka nema ili kako je to zapravo išlo  :?

----------


## Andora

moj sad ima 16 mjeseci - brate, bilo mi dosta i rekoh mužu da taj tjedan spavam u subi starijeg sina. buđenje i inzistiranje je trajalo 2 noći... slijedeće se budio svega 2 puta. nisam mu dolazila u sobu....
muža je to malo stralo, al šta ću mu ja... 16 mjeseci je On spavao ko beba i govorio da je meni lako jer "ja imam sisu"   :Mad:   :Grin:  

dobro najest? pa.. pokušat davat češće i više toga tijekom večeri. moj inače jede ko mrav - al otkad ne dojim jede ko čovjek!

savjetnice su mi rekle (hvala svima trima   :Heart:  ): ako prestaješ onda nema "malo daj, malo ne daj". točku stavit na dojenje i bok!

sise su mi prva dva dana bile wow, uh, uf... al sam stavljala listiće peršina ili listove kupusa (noseći ih u vrećici izgledala sam ko da koze i krave držim u uredu - al su žene navikle).
svega dva puta sam se malo izdojila i to je bilo to. a onda odjednom nakon 10 dana nedojenja čvorovi u sisama - već sam se prepala da će doć do zastoja - ponovno malo izdojila i sad su mi sise ko _dvije lepinje_ - nema više mlijeka u njima.

mali me prvih tjedan dana pitao. ponekad bih ga odgovorila od njih.. zaigrala i vodila u šetnju, ponekad bi plakao minutu dvije.
sad ga uspavljujem na način da legnem pored njega i pjevam vječnu Mamu Kukunku (na nos mi izlazi više), al sad zaspe u roku 2 minute.

iskreno, s ovim sinom sam se više bojala prestanka, sa starijim sam morala prisilno prestat radi mog zdravstvenog stanja i tableta. u svakom slučaju frka sa oba je trajala 2 noći.

čovječe - umorih se.   :Grin:  

ima li još pitanja?   :Saint:

----------


## Mala01

> ... 16 mjeseci je On spavao ko beba i govorio da je meni lako jer "ja imam sisu"


Isto i kod mene   :Rolling Eyes:   cica je rješenje svih problema...
Ukratko, savjetnice su rekle ili-ili, znači nema ono da prestanemo po noći, a da cica samo ujutro i navečer? Ja sam mislila da to može ići postepeno  :/  
Jel navečer prije spavanja pije mlijeko na bocu ili?

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam čitala nečije iskustvo tu na forumu (ne mogu sad naći) da je žena odviknula dijete od noćnog sisanja (uz pomoć NjM) ali sisa još ujutro i navečer

valjda će se javiti ukoliko ja ne nađem

----------


## Mala01

> ja sam čitala nečije iskustvo tu na forumu (ne mogu sad naći) da je žena odviknula dijete od noćnog sisanja (uz pomoć NjM) ali sisa još ujutro i navečer
> 
> valjda će se javiti ukoliko ja ne nađem


Možda je to naša Svizac   :Kiss:   ali ona ima silno prilagodljivu curicu... školski primjer, na žalost nisu svi takvi.
Kad bih mi tako uspjeli, ja bih bila jako sretna, jer ne bih prestala SKROZ ako ne moram. Ništa, vrijedi pokušati.

----------


## marta

> Andora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... 16 mjeseci je On spavao ko beba i govorio da je meni lako jer "ja imam sisu"   
> 
> 
> Isto i kod mene    cica je rješenje svih problema...
> Ukratko, savjetnice su rekle ili-ili, znači nema ono da prestanemo po noći, a da cica samo ujutro i navečer? Ja sam mislila da to može ići postepeno  :/  
> Jel navečer prije spavanja pije mlijeko na bocu ili?


Naravno da ima.  :shock: 
Nemojte krivo shvatit Andoru, nije rijec o tome da odjednom djetetu uskratis sisu zauvijek. Nego da ako se odlucis ne dat po noci, onda ne das po noci. I ne odustajes. 
Kad sam bila treci put trudna bilo mi je fakat tesko davat sisu i po noci, pa samo to ukinuli ali i dalje je sisao ujutro i navecer, kasnije se i to smanjilo.

----------


## litala

potpis pod martu, samo je rijec o drugom rednom broju trudnoce   :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

tonkica je isto cicoovisnica, i ima skoro identican nocni ritam kao matija.
NAma je malo lakse otkad je ona presla u svoj krevet, s antunom u sobi.
Uspavam je (na cici), i onda se obicno ne budi otprilike do ponoci. Onda na scenu stupa muz - on je obicno uspije uspavati jednom, dvaput. Kad vise ne moze (jer bi ona bas cici), a to je negdje izmedju 2 i 4 ujutro, donese je k nama u krevet. I onda obicno pocinje mijenjanje strana...
Dakle, ako legnem oko ponoci, racunam na dva-tri sata mirnog sna.
Ako legnem oko 2 (sto isto nije rijetkost) onda se oprastam od dubokog sna.

----------


## Pina

Kad citam sve ovo ja sam fakat sretna, mi smo obje prosle zaista bezbolno kroz taj prekid. Ja rekla dosta i ona to bez problema prihvatila. 
A ja ko da nikad nisam dojila, nikakvih kvrga, nicega. . .

----------


## odra

Pina, ti baš imaš sreće! Ja sam pokušala s objašnjavanjem, ali dreka je te jačine da je ne mogu još izdržati! Jedno vrijeme je bilo malo bolje jer smo uspjeli odvojiti dojenje od uspavljivanja, a onda su nas jedna bolest i putovanje vratili na početak.

----------


## Darijae

Luka je prije nekih mjesec dana počeo spavati noć...znao bi se on probuditi ali mu ja nebi davala jesti i sad ne traži više..još jedino siki ujutro kad otvori oči odma viće mama tu tu am am  :Smile: )) a navečer isto ne trazi za uspavljivanje više..

----------


## Mala01

> Nemojte krivo shvatit Andoru, nije rijec o tome da odjednom djetetu uskratis sisu zauvijek. Nego da ako se odlucis ne dat po noci, onda ne das po noci. I ne odustajes. 
> Kad sam bila treci put trudna bilo mi je fakat tesko davat sisu i po noci, pa samo to ukinuli ali i dalje je sisao ujutro i navecer, kasnije se i to smanjilo.


  :Embarassed:  Ja sam fakat mislila -nema po noći-nema zauvijek i zato me ovo tješi jer znam da moja varijanta dolazi u obzir... ali očito ne još   :Sad:   Naime, sinoć smo probali, digao ga je MM, prvo je počeo lagano cviliti, onda se to pojačavalo, nakon nekih 20 minuta deranja, plača, suza itd. MM odustaje (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i onda ga ja uzimam, grčevito me hvata i ne pušta... nosim ga još neko vrijeme i onda posustajem  :/  Zavidim vam svima koji ste uspjeli. Očito još nisam dovoljno čvrsto odlučila.

----------


## sis

Kad sam nakon 14  mjeseci odlučila "uvesti reda", tj. ukinuti bezbrojne noćne podoje, preselila sam se u drugu sobu i nisam se pokazivala u kriznim trenutcima. Kriza je bila dvije noći (iako sam ja mislila da nikad neće proći). Dnevno dojenje pri tom nije promijenilo ni učestalost ni količinu.

----------


## Olivija

Ja definitivno još nisam spremna   :Embarassed:  Mi dođemo samo do civljenja, i ja se već raskopčavam.... Noćas sam mu objašnjavala da se cice moraju napuniti i da sada spavaju, i dva puta sam prošla lišo, no treći put si je sam našao cicu.

----------


## odra

> Ja definitivno još nisam spremna   Mi dođemo samo do civljenja, i ja se već raskopčavam....


Ovo mi je tako poznato!!!!  :Laughing:  

Ustvari, ja se bojim da se ne razbudi, jer ovo sve bude u polusnu. A i tako mi ga bude teško uspavati pa mi se ne da prolaziti isto u noći... :/

----------


## buca

joj, i ja bih polako prestala s dojenjem ali gospon se ne da...
iako...probala sam jednu noć ne dat cicu kad je počeo cvilkat i stvarno nakon  par minuta negodovanja se okrenuo i zaspao
e sad, kad bih još bila dosljedna, možda bih i uspjela :/ 
a danas kad mu nisam htjela dat cicu kad je trebao ići spavat oko podneva, počeo je galamit na mene-da,da(kao daj!daj!) i to onim ljutim glasom kao da mi hoće reći-kaj se praviš glupa,daj mi cicu!, i ja se predala i dala cicu  :Nope:  
možda ipak neće biti tako lako...

----------


## Jasna

I ja sam.. sada već jaaaaako davno imala taj problem. Matija se isto budio po par puta po noći za sisanje. Pa smo ispričali pričicu kako je sada veliki, i ako je žedan može se napiti vode, ali da sisa mora spavati... (imao je između 1,5-2g). Bilo je njurganja oko 2 tjedna, poslje se naviknuo da nema dojenja po noći. Ako je bio žedan mogao je dobiti samo vodu (jer se po noći ne pije ništa drugo). 
Dnevno dojenje smo uspješno i na obostrao zadovoljstvo nastavili do njegove 2,5g kada je lagano i samoinicijativno prestao... 
Buđenja po noći nisu prestala, kako je sve bolje pričao tako je svako buđenje dobivalo svoj razlog ("mama ja bih u veliki krevet", "mama pomazi me", "daj mi vode"....) /znam da ovo nije previše optimistično/.. ipak par mjeseci nakon prestanka noćnog dojenja prvi put smo prespavali noć (negdje s 2g!).

----------


## buca

evo,nama je ovo bila prva noć bez cice  :Rolling Eyes:  
budio se par puta i lovio po zraku cicu, ali sam ja bila na drugoj strani kreveta pa kad nije ništa napipao-ok, i nastavio spavati.
ujutro sam mu iz nužde dala da ih isisa jer su mi bile ko dva kamena(nije dojio od jutra prethodnog dana).
danas nastavljamo,valjda će biti ok

----------


## Olivija

Buca ~~~~~ da vam uspije! Moj je miš prehlađen, tako da opet ništa do daljnjega, iako me bradavice prilično bole.

----------


## taniaz

ja mislim da je to sve od deteta do deteta 
neko se lako prilagodi a neko nikako, dok ono samo ne odluci sisati po noci ...
moje iskustvo je ovakvo, pre nekih mesec dana smo pokusali ukinuti nocne podoje, jer se ja uskoro vracam na posao, (moguci su i neki putevi , tako da me nece biti par dana kod kuce i tada nece imati siku), pa smo pokusali da preduhitrimo takve situacije, ali...
prvih dva dana je bilo plakanje mm ga nosao i posle toga je o.k. spavao do jutra (budio se po oko 2-3 puta)i ujutru sam mu davala da siki i preko dana koliko hoce, negde 4-5 dan je bilo uspavljivanje bez plakanja, a 7 dan je prespavao celu noc, ja se obradovala ali se onda prehladio i trazio da cesce doji i onda smo prekinuli sa tim,...

posle kada je ozdravio pokusali ponovo, ali nikako nam nije uspevalo, jako je plakao, i trajalo 2 nedelje   :Sad:  

sad ni ne pokusavamo vise sa tim, a on doji bas cesto nocu   :Sad:  
meni je ostalo jos 2 nedelje do povratka na posao, a ne znam da li da ponovo pokusavamo sa ovim  :?

----------


## taniaz

ja mislim da je to sve od deteta do deteta 
neko se lako prilagodi a neko nikako, dok ono samo ne odluci sisati po noci ...
moje iskustvo je ovakvo, pre nekih mesec dana smo pokusali ukinuti nocne podoje, jer se ja uskoro vracam na posao, (moguci su i neki putevi , tako da me nece biti par dana kod kuce i tada nece imati siku), pa smo pokusali da preduhitrimo takve situacije, ali...
prvih dva dana je bilo plakanje mm ga nosao i posle toga je o.k. spavao do jutra (budio se po oko 2-3 puta)i ujutru sam mu davala da siki i preko dana koliko hoce, negde 4-5 dan je bilo uspavljivanje bez plakanja, a 7 dan je prespavao celu noc, ja se obradovala ali se onda prehladio i trazio da cesce doji i onda smo prekinuli sa tim,...

posle kada je ozdravio pokusali ponovo, ali nikako nam nije uspevalo, jako je plakao, i trajalo 2 nedelje   :Sad:  

sad ni ne pokusavamo vise sa tim, a on doji bas cesto nocu   :Sad:  
meni je ostalo jos 2 nedelje do povratka na posao, a ne znam da li da ponovo pokusavamo sa ovim  :?

----------


## taniaz

ja mislim da je to sve od deteta do deteta 
neko se lako prilagodi a neko nikako, dok ono samo ne odluci sisati po noci ...
moje iskustvo je ovakvo, pre nekih mesec dana smo pokusali ukinuti nocne podoje, jer se ja uskoro vracam na posao, (moguci su i neki putevi , tako da me nece biti par dana kod kuce i tada nece imati siku), pa smo pokusali da preduhitrimo takve situacije, ali...
prvih dva dana je bilo plakanje mm ga nosao i posle toga je o.k. spavao do jutra (budio se po oko 2-3 puta)i ujutru sam mu davala da siki i preko dana koliko hoce, negde 4-5 dan je bilo uspavljivanje bez plakanja, a 7 dan je prespavao celu noc, ja se obradovala ali se onda prehladio i trazio da cesce doji i onda smo prekinuli sa tim,...

posle kada je ozdravio pokusali ponovo, ali nikako nam nije uspevalo, jako je plakao, i trajalo 2 nedelje   :Sad:  

sad ni ne pokusavamo vise sa tim, a on doji bas cesto nocu   :Sad:  
meni je ostalo jos 2 nedelje do povratka na posao, a ne znam da li da ponovo pokusavamo sa ovim  :?

----------


## NatasaM...

*taniaz*, je li ti iz nekog razloga bas to nocno dojenje jako opterecenje?
Ako nije, stvar je jednostavna: dojis kad si uz njega, ne dojis kad nisi. Najbolje ti se ne opterecivati previse unaprijed.

----------


## taniaz

sorry, otislo mi vise puta, nije namerno  :?   :Embarassed:  
NatasaM ne opterecuje me posebno, ali kako funkcionisati kada pocnem da radim,.. On ne spava sa nama u krevetu zbog starije cerkice, jer se bojim da bi ona bila ljubomorna ako ga vidi da je sa nama u krevetu a ona nije,... :/ 
zato me i opterecuje jer kada se probudi onda ga prebacim kod nas da siki, a kada se uspava onda ga vracamu krevetic,... mada u poslednjih par veceri ga ostavljam kod nas i sika mu je umesto dude  :/  inace dudu nikada nije ni voleo   :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

To sto ces krenuti na posao ne mora (iako moze!) biti razlog za prestanak nocnog dojenja. Ima puno kombinacija spavanja, probajte svasta (ispremijestajte se nekako po sobama) i odlucite.

Kad krenes raditi, mozda se to nocno dojenje smanji i buse sve super, ali mozda se i poveca pa ti bude stvarno smetalo. Rad i neispavanost ne idu bas zajedno (doduse, ovisi i o vrsti posla). Bitno je da, sto god poduzela, budes 100% odlucna, da dijete ne osjeti da si nesigurna, jer ce ti to otezati situaciju.

Glede kombinacija spavanja nama se dobrim pokazalo da tata spava u Ledinoj sobi, a nas 3 na bracnom (Leda je cesto bolesna, lakse joj kontroliram disanje i temperaturu). Dok je Lana bila manja spavali smo svi na bracnom. Probala sam i skinuti stranicu malog krevetica i staviti ga uz svoj, ali mi nije bas islo - nekima i tako odgovara. Stvarno je puno raznih kombinacija, vrijedi isprobati svasta.

Mi sada npr. planiramo kupiti krevet na kat i staviti cure da spavaju skupa u istoj sobi, a tata da se vrati mami.   :Love:  Ali, pricekat ce to jos koji mjesec, Lana dosta sisa po noci, a Leda se cesto razbolijeva.

----------


## dinna

Moje je iskustvo od prije nekoliko mjeseci (Matej je tada bio 1 i pol g) ovakvo: on isto spada u kategoriju non-stop cicomana, po noći sam imala  scenarij "ova cica" pa za 5min "duga cica" i tako u nedogled. No, kako me trudnoća natjerala da malo više pažnje posvetim noćnom odmoru, odlučili smo: ok, ja ga i dalje uspavljujem, ali po noći spava s tatom. Frka je trajala par dana, doduše, budi se on još i sad, ali ipak mu je dovoljno da ga tata podraga i zagrli, on nastavi spavati. Inače spadam u onu vrstu mama koje ne podnose da dijete jako plače, probala sam ja i "cica aja" ali je on toliko plakao da sam dobila kontrakcije (možda bih bila dosljednija da nisam bila trudna). U svakom slučaju, izgleda da tu nema riješenja bez malo muke i šokova s obje strane ili pak izdržati dok dijete samo ne odluči (pod uvjetom da to onda ne bude izvor duboke frustracije u svakodnevnom funkcioniranju). Takvim mama se iskreno divim i skidam kapu  :Heart:

----------


## taniaz

NatasaM da, znam ima mnogo varijacija, ali mi smo u istoj spavacoj sobi, tako da nam ne preostaje mnogo, osim da spojimo krevete   :Grin:  
Dojimo i dalje, a iskreno ja ne preduzimam bas puno da ga odviknem od toga,   :Rolling Eyes:  
malo sam i ja u nedomici kako  :/

----------


## NatasaM...

Vjeruj mi, kad dijete bude spremno, osjetit ces to. Kad je meni Leda dosla do te faze, bilo je dovoljno da je pomazim po ledjima i nastavila bi spavati. Doduse, trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da shvatim da se nesto promijenilo, imala sam fazu cudjenja "sto se dogadja" i "je li ovo samo nocas ili ...".

----------


## katka22

i moj momak ( Noa, 17. mj. ) još cica. Doduše sad je to sve već nešto jadno, 100 % nije za utažit glad. noćno dojenje smo ukinuli i pokušavali smo na različite načine, a nikako uspješno dok ja nisam shvatila da ja moram biti ta koja neće popustiti, jer on bi inače spavao cilu noć sa cicom u ustima. prvih par noći morali smo ubacit nešto  pit, i to ne svako buđenje, možda jednom - dvaput, ali sad mu ne dajem više ništa. budi se on još, nemirno spava i ima lagan san, ali nadam se da će i to s vrimenom na svoje. Zasad je tu duda za zamjenu, a po danu cica kad on hoće. nekad ujutro, nekad popodne, nekad nikako. Evo, sad je par dana bio bolestan, upala oba uha, i prva dva najgora dana, onako sav u fibri, nije htio cicu. to me strašno začudilo jer inače je za svaku bol tražio cicu kao najbolji lijek. On bi se bio i sam odbio sada, al evo danas ja nisam mogla izdržat jer mi je bila strašna pomisao da više ne cica i ja ga skoro pa natirala danas...  :Grin:

----------


## katka22

Noa više neće ciku ni pod razno...samo se nasmije, zovne je nam - nam i okrene. i to je to. A sad je na mami red da prihvati da je s dojenjem gotovo....  :Laughing:

----------


## nelzi

Mi smo poceli sa smanjivanjem dnevnih podoja tako sto sam ga non stop necim zaokupljala, i onda je on u tom periodu sam smanjio nocne podoje. Do pre samo mesec dana, budio se i sisao po 3 puta po noci (a po danu ne znam broja) a sada se samo promeskolji ili nesto progundja i nastavi.
Mozda je i pomoglo sto smo u jelovnik uveli mleko za laku noc (sa zitaricama).
Jos uvek sisa kada mu je potrebno uspavljivanje. Drugacije nikako ne ide.

----------


## mayamaya

ovo s galamom me podsjeca na mojeg Andreja! on po noci - ako mu ne dam sisu - sjedne pa ustane i lovi me po krevetu! ne odustaje tako brzo.
ne znam kako cu ga dobiti na taj stos.. 





> joj, i ja bih polako prestala s dojenjem ali gospon se ne da...
> iako...probala sam jednu noć ne dat cicu kad je počeo cvilkat i stvarno nakon  par minuta negodovanja se okrenuo i zaspao
> e sad, kad bih još bila dosljedna, možda bih i uspjela :/ 
> a danas kad mu nisam htjela dat cicu kad je trebao ići spavat oko podneva, počeo je galamit na mene-da,da(kao daj!daj!) i to onim ljutim glasom kao da mi hoće reći-kaj se praviš glupa,daj mi cicu!, i ja se predala i dala cicu  
> možda ipak neće biti tako lako...

----------


## Apsu

Da li je djetetu od 11 mjeseci sa puno cicanja po danu i 3 kruta obroka potrebna cica po noci?
On doduse ni ne cica, nego se budi i trazi cicu da zaspi nazad. 

Paše mi da cica prije spavanja i da cica ujutro, jer jedino tad i cica. Ovo sve ostalo po noci bi htjela izbaciti, a ne znam kako.
Probala sam ga nunat, uvela sam cak i dudu da vidim sta ce biti ali nema sanse, to je takvo plakanje i ljutnja sve dok ja ne odustanem ( a znala sam izdrzati i po sat vremena) i dam mu cicu.
Probao je i mm dok mene nije bilo u sobi ali ne ide. Šta da radim?

----------


## Nera

Ja sam dozvoljavala samo malim bebama da po noći doje koliko god i kad god žele. Al nikad nisam dala da spavaju s cicom u ustima. Kad bi se bebe najele (svih četvero, odspojila sam ih i nastavili bi spavati). Svima je cica bila za uspavljivanje. Još i danas imam tandem. Curke dobe cike 1-2x popodne + ujutro, oko 6, eventualno u zoru. Zato vikendom obilno nadoknade kroz dnevne doze. 
S 3 god. je Kitica navalila na prsa ko luda i budila me noću po 3-4x, a Mazica eventualno jednom.
Kad sam se vratila raditi vidjela sam da to više ne mogu izdržati. Nekad ih tata uspava. To se svodi na plakanje dok se ne izmore i onda zaspu. Uglavnom je to brže nego kad ih ja uspavljujem. 
S Kiticom sam napravila dogovor da nema smisla da cika po noći jer je velika i da zbog toga još uvijek piški, a da joj pelena više ne treba. Ona je već god. i pol bez dnevne pelene, al noćna je bila dupkom puna kad je furt nacicavala. Sad već 3 mj. ne piški i ne cica noću. Niti se ne uspavljuje cicom i ne plače više, brzo je to prihvatila. Bilo je pakleno i meni i njoj u početku, al nisam odustajala. Naprosto ne mogu i ne dozvolim što ne mogu. Ujutro dobije ciku za nagradu ako je suha. Ponekad se desi da se popiški, morti 1x/tj. Tad zna da nema cike.

----------


## Nera

> Da li je djetetu od 11 mjeseci sa puno cicanja po danu i 3 kruta obroka potrebna cica po noci?
> On doduse ni ne cica, nego se budi i trazi cicu da zaspi nazad.


Kad god sam se vraćala raditi svelo bi se na uspavljujuće, eventualno jedno noćno cicanje kad bi me dijete namirišalo da sam stigla u krevet i jedno jutarnje. Djeca su kretala u jaslice pa mislim da ni ona ni ja nismo imali snage za noćna buđenja i akrobacije. Makar, nisam ni dozvoljavala da se razmašu. Trebao je i meni odmor.  :Laughing:

----------


## lukab

s prvim sam se dogovorila kad je imao dvije godine...
s drugim sam prije tjedan dana pukla jer se budio svakih sat vremena i čvrsto odlučila - ne dam! al da to preživiš stvarno ta odluka mora biti čvrsta i nema natrag... što god radio - nema...
dam mu vode čisto da sam mirna da nije žedan...
ima dudu, svoju dekicu, mene kao mazilicu, nije sam, nisam ga ostavila samog da vrišti, tješim ga...
ako to ne možeš izdržat onda odi spavat u drugu sobu i pusti tatu da odradi... ali ne jednu noć nego dok ne prestane... 
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

A jel 11 mjeseci prerano za to?
Nije valjda.. Dosta mi je.

----------


## lukab

nije prerano... samo hrabro!
to ti je dobra vježba za kasnije kad će recimo htjet nešto u dućanu a ti nečeš dat pa se on baci u tantrum  :Wink: 
princip je isti...

----------


## hatatitla

Nije prerano, ja sam prvome uspjela ukinut nocno s 10 mjeseci, a mladjemu s malo vise od godinu. Kljucno je bilo da sam ja odlucila, prva noc je bila strasna, al sad je ok. Kad se probudi pomazim ga po ledjima i brze ili malo sporije nastavi spavat. Sad se zna dogodit da se probudi tek u 6, cesce se probudi negdje oko 1, ali brzo nastavi spavat. Da se razumijemo, nisam ga pustila samog da place nego sam lezala s njim zagrljena cvrsto i pjevusila. Dva sata prvu noc je tako plakao. E i odmah prvu noc sam bila odlucila da mi noc traje do 5, tj kad se probudi nakon 5, dam cicati. Sretno!

----------


## lukab

> E i odmah prvu noc sam bila odlucila da mi noc traje do 5, tj kad se probudi nakon 5, dam cicati. Sretno!


ovako i ja

----------


## mina30

Mene muci sto ako se razboli? Zimi se obicno djeca prehlade a onda nece nista jesti osim cice. Strah me je ako ukinem nocno, da ce prestati i po danu, tj prije i poslije posla. Ali stvarno vise ne funckioniram, na poslu spavam a kod kuće sam živčana jer sam umorna. Razumno je prekinuti ali tesko mi se odluciti. Jedan tren mislim kako cu izdrzati jos zimu, a drugi tren sam bjesna na sebe sto uopce imam cice na tijelu!

----------


## Bluebella

pošto je malac navršio godinu dana a ja se skoro vraćam na posao odlučila sam ukinuti noćno, tj prestati dojiti skroz, po danu je prestao prije nekih dva mj. . prošli petak je bio rođendan, a s nedjelje na pon zadnje noćno dojenje. 
prva noć je bila koma, zaspao je nakon večere u 20h ali se probudio nakon sat i pol i nije htio do ponoći zaspati ponovno. stavila sam ga da spava s nama jer je bilo nemoguće spustiti ga u njegov krevet, cijelu noć se bunio, grintao, tražio cicu, al moja odluka da je dosta dojenja je ipak prevladala. sutradan me cijeli dan vukao za majicu i nisam smjela ni na wc otići. druga noć je bila nešto bolja, spavao je i budio se svakih dva sata i nije se baš puno bunio što nema cice, spavao je s nama u krevetu opet. a prošla noć je super bila. spavao u svom krevetu. probudio se jednom u 3h, uzela sam ga, malo nunala i spavao je do 6, u 6 sam ga nama u krevet prebacila i do 9 smo spavali. nije me niti jednom povukao za majicu. po noći mu zasad nudim svoje izdojeno mlijeko na kljunašicu. kroz par dana očekujem da više neće biti mlijeka pa ću mu vodu davati.
naš dojenački staž je gotov i baš sam happy zbog toga  :Smile:  očekivala sam više otpora od njega, ali sve je ok na kraju ispalo.

----------


## lukab

evo mi smo se razbolili tj zavrsili u bolnici i tamo mu nisam odbijala po noci davat cicu... kad mu je bilo teze je trazio vise, a sad je opet na starom ritmu - spava od 20:30 do cca 3-4, onda cica, pa do jutra...
to je ritam koji nam oboje odgovara... 
preko dana i dalje na zahtjev ali vecinom to bude samo prije spavanja...
pa cemo vidjet dalje kako ce ici... stariji je spontano prestao negdje sa 2,3 godine i to mi je bas bilo super jer ga nisam natjerala nego je sam nekako odlucio... to zelim i sa manjim  :Smile: 
povratak na posao me nimalo ne zabrinjava - dojenje mi je pomoglo kroz prvu godinu jaslica sa starijim jer smo sve boleštine prebrodili na cici... neprocjenjiva je ta cica  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Moja Ema će sutra 22 mjeseca i prije tjedan dana sam ju počela odvikavat od noćnog dojenja. Znala me tražiti po nekoliko puta po noći, i sada sam nekako odlučila da je dovoljno velika i da je vrijeme da te noćne ukinemo i da si lijepo napokon odspavamo u komadu, hehe  :Smile: 
Sisu zove pimo, i kad želi onda me čopi i viče pimo, pimo. Tako sam joj počela navečer kod uspavljivanja govoriti da će i pimo sada ići ajati, da neće moći papati po noći ali će odmah ujutro opet moći. Mogu reći da je iznenađujuće dobro prihvatila, naravno da se još budila i bilo je suza, ali kad sam joj ponovila da pimo sad aja i da će se ujutro probudit nekako se opet umirila (ali je zato htjela spavati s nama u krevetu, pa ju nisam imala srca micati). Evo sad već dvije noći spava cijelu noć u kindaću, prošlu noć se nije nijednom budila, noćas je jednom kratko povikala pimo, ja sam joj potiho rekla da sam tu, pimo aja i papamo ujutro, pa je opet nazad zaspala  :Smile: 
Dnevna dojenja su na zahtjev (PIIIIIMMMOOOO  :Laughing: ), sada dok sam na godišnjem i puno češće (zna i po svakih sat vremena tražit) jer smo cijeli dan skupa pa sam joj `na raspolaganju´. Ali uživam....još kad pimo dobije pusu nakon hranjenja....pa kako da ju se odbije  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Apsu

Ja bi da mi netko kaže da će nekoliko noći plakanja, maženja i stiskanja u krevetu, ali bez cice, uroditi plodom da jednogodišnjak odustane od cice po noći. Neće valjda zauvijek plakati? Mislim, meni se srce para  :Sad: 
A ne mogu više.. Pasalo bi mi da cica prije spavanja, jednom po noći i ujutro.. To bi bilo super.. Ovako se plačem kad se sjetim da idem na posao za manje od mjesec dana..

----------


## lulu-mama

Apsu, može se. Moj cica samo oko 4, pa onda ujutro. A i od ovog tjedna spava u svom krevetiću! (Po prvi put!!!) I uopće nije bilo velike drame. Prvi i dan je plakao malo više,  no svaki slijedeći sve manje. Zapravo to uopće nije plač već protest

----------


## maca papucarica

Apsu, nitko ti to ne može reći, moraš jednostavno sama odlučiti i pokušati. Nitko ne kaže da ne smiješ odustati ako ti bude preteško.
Ja ti samo mogu reći da su se sve promjene koje smo morali proći puno duže kuhale u mojoj glavi i puno sam to sve teže zamišljala nego što je uistinu bilo.
I, da, i meni nije bilo jako teško jer nije plakao već se derao i protestirao. Dva dana.

----------


## Mali Mimi

mislim da je i nama kucnuo čas da krenemo sa izbacivanjem noćnog dojenja (16 mj) jer se stalno budi, zadržala bih još jutarnje i večernje dojenje ako nam tako pođe za rukom

----------


## lulu-mama

> Apsu, nitko ti to ne može reći, moraš jednostavno sama odlučiti i pokušati. Nitko ne kaže da ne smiješ odustati ako ti bude preteško.


X na to.
A i jos da dodam. Moze se i dojiti nocu i raditi  :Grin:  . Je da licis na zombija, ali to je ionako cool  :kettlebell:

----------


## Ginger

> X na to.
> A i jos da dodam. Moze se i dojiti nocu i raditi  . Je da licis na zombija, ali to je ionako cool


Jel da?  :Grin: 

MM, ja sam svoju srednju u otprilike toj dobi odvikla od nocnog dojenja
Dnevno je ostalo do iza drugog rodjendana kada je sama prestala cicati

----------


## Anci

> X na to.
> A i jos da dodam. Moze se i dojiti nocu i raditi  . Je da licis na zombija, ali to je ionako cool



 :lool: 
Ja sam svoju odvikla s 20, 21 mj. 
Od nocnog, dnevno se zadrzalo do trece. 
Trajala je muka dva, tri dana (ili sam si uljepsala sjecanje :D) i poslije je super spavala.
Ja sam njoj objasnila da nema dok je noc i nekako je to prihvatila.
Onda mi je dojenje postalo super :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

Koje smo mi sreće, taman kad sam krenula s odvikavanjem on mi je noćas dobio visoku temperaturu, tako da mi je sad teško išta provoditi, no nije ni sisao jer mi se taman toliko sisa napunila da jadan nije mogao ni uhvatiti kad sam mu ponudila, prvo sam se morala izdojiti i u međuvremenu je popio vode i zaspao, tako da je stvarno i izdržao bez sisanja do jutra

----------


## nanimira

> Apsu, može se. Moj cica samo oko 4, pa onda ujutro. A i od ovog tjedna spava u svom krevetiću! (Po prvi put!!!) I uopće nije bilo velike drame. Prvi i dan je plakao malo više,  no svaki slijedeći sve manje. Zapravo to uopće nije plač već protest


kak si to izvela? mi moju budimo jer je već komad bebe i točno vidim da svaki put kad se netko od nas dvoje pomakne- ona se probudi.

----------


## lulu-mama

Uh, pokušavala sam ja i prije, ali nije bilo „pravo” vrijeme. I sad sam definitivno odlučila da je dovoljno bio s nama u krevetu. 
Stavila sam ga u njegov krevetić koji je pored našeg. Ja legla u svoj i naučila ga, tapšala, pjevušila...dok je on protestirao. I nakon nekog vremena se smirio i zaspao. I to je to. Ostale dan je protest traka sve kraće. Prvi dan nekih 2h, drugi dan 1h, a treći nije ni plakao. I sad je sve 5 ali ga se mora uspavljivati tj biti pored njega dok god ne zaspe, a to često traje i po 1h. No, ok

----------


## vikki

I ja se spremam na odvikavanje jer sam već luda od nespavanja. I isto mi je problem što je svako malo bolestan pa mu je cica jedina klopa.
No i da nije, u zadnje je vrijeme nemiran noću, čak i nakon što pocica, vrti se, udara me nogama, grabi za nos i kosu, kmeči, vrti u krug, baca po krevetu... nemam pojma što mu je. 
I onda bi zaspao pred jutro kad moram ustati. Uopće ne znam što da radim, baš mi teško, a vjerujem da je ovako kako maca kaže, više u glavi stvaram problem oko toga nego što bi vjerojatno bilo u praksi.
Kad se samo sjetim da sam s njegova 2-3 mjeseca kukala da hoću prorijediti noćna dojenja, a sad ima 16 mj. i još uvijek smo na otprilike istom broju podoja.

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam P.odvikla skroz od dojenja sa njegovih 16 i po mjeseci..
Bez problema..samo je prvu vecer plakao oko pol sata za cicom..idcih tjedan dana ju je onako tuzno trazio ali bez suza..
Uspavljivanja su nam malo duze trajala,tako da legnemo s njim dok on ne zaspi..
Proslo je mjesec dana odkad ne cica,zaspi za pet minuta i spava citavu noc bez ijednog budenja..
Kad je cicao budio se svakih pol.sata- sat..
Preporodena sam..
A mislila sam da ga nikad necu moci odviknuti..

----------


## ardnas

Vikki, tocno znam kako se osjecas, bila sam tamo....
Imali nocne podoje do 26 mjeseca, ubilo me to, satralo. On lose spava zbog toga, vrti se, stenje...
Onda jednog dana sam rekla e pa dosta vise, i prekinula nisam mu davala po noci i samo jedna noc je bila gadna sljedecu je vec prespavao u komadu. U komadu nije spavao do tada nikada.
Nikad vise takve nocne podoje ne zelim imati, kasnije se ispostavilo da i karijes imamo od toga, slatkise ne jede, bocicu nije pio...nonto je druga tema.
Sretno i prerezi to.

----------


## vikki

Ma ja sama sa sobom nisam načistu, jedino mi je dijete, drugog neće biti i onda mi je drago da to traje što dulje. No s druge strane zombi sam preko dana i ničim se kvalitetno ne mogu baviti pa ni njime.
Mislila sam da je taj nemir koji počne od 3-4 ujutro možda i zbog pune pelene. Ne mijenjam je od 8 navečer do 7 ujutro kad obično ustajemo, a zna biti toliko puna da ujutro ako sjedne i popiški se prije nego je promijenim, sve propusti.

----------


## Ginger

vikki ovo sto opisujes moja radi vec mjesecima  :Nope: 
grozno nesto

----------


## vikki

Da, u fazi smo kao kad je bio novorođenče. Od sedam sati provedenih u krevetu skupi se možda 4 sata sna, naravno ne u komadu

----------


## Anci

Vikki, ne moras prestati dojiti. Pokusaj se osloboditi nocnog dojenja.
Cim on bude spavao nocu, spavat ces i ti  :Smile:  i bit ce ti i laksi i ljepsi dan, a i dojenje ce ti biti draze.

----------


## vikki

Evo, probala od noćas. Prvo kmečanje malo prije ponoći, malo sam ga tapšala po leđima i nastavio je spavati. Oko dva ponovno isto. U četiri više nije upalilo, skočio je na noge i gledao me iz kinderbeta i vikao nešto na svom jeziku. Pa sam mu ipak dala da mogu još malo spavati. Ajde bar nešto za početak.
Kako se dosta naplakao kao beba, a i sad je cendravo dijete, navikla sam skakati na svaki kme samo da preduhitrim plakanje.
Nisam shvatila što sa zajedničkim spavanjem, je li moguće da ostane sa mnom u krevetu i više ne doji noću, jer mi je koma dizati se svaki čas iz tapšati ga u krevetiću, lakše mi je kad je pored mene.

----------


## Anci

Vikki, kod nas je bilo moguce. Spavala je pored mene jos neko vrijeme, a nije sisala nocu. 
Ne znam kakva iskustva drugi imaju.

----------


## vikki

Hvala, Anci, večeras ćemo probati bez sisanja do jutra, pa ćemo vidjeti  :Smile: 
On najčvršće odspava od osam do ponoći dok ja ne dođem u sobu, onda me valjda nekako osjeti, ne smijem se pomaknuti u krevetu da ne zašuška nešto, već je budan. 
A petarde vani, recimo, ne čuje.

----------


## betty blue

vikki, ja sam starijeg pokušala odviknuti od noćnog dojenja tako da sam ja išla u drugu sobu, a tata ga je čuvao i tješio
to je trajalo jedan dan pa smo odustali od odvajanja, prestrašno je bilo
drugu večer sam spavala s njim i za svako buđenje sam mu nudila vodu, nije ju htio
plakao bi, ali svaki put sve kraće 
treću večer se probudio možda u vrh glave dva puta
četvrtu večer je spavao bez buđenja

moj savjet je da ne odustaješ i ne popuštaš, dojenje može tek kad je vrijeme za buđenje, prije toga ne
vjeruj mi, koliko god izgleda nemoguće, djeca se jako brzo priviknu na to
za spavanje obavezno obuci majicu u kojoj ne možeš dojiti (nema velik izrez, itd)
ja nisam za fizičko odvajanje jer mislim da djeca lakše podnesu prestanak noćnog dojenja ako znaju da ih majka nije "ostavila" 
maziš ga, tješiš, tepaš mu, umirit će se
iz mog iskustva, nikad nije plakao dulje od 20 minuta, tada ga već umor svlada i zaspe
to je najbolje radit preko vikenda ili u dane kad ne moraš na posao, zato što je početak žestok

----------


## betty blue

e, i nakon ukidanja noćnog dojenja dojila sam ga još 6 mjeseci
i vidit ćeš koja je to promjena, ne samo tebi nego i djetetu, koliko će kvalitetnije spavati i koliko će raspoloženiji zbog toga biti

----------


## vikki

Evo, vikend je pred nama!
Ovo s tatom ne bi išlo, neće biti s njim u drugoj prostoriji ni dok ja dovršim ručak.

----------


## betty blue

ni nemoj to raditi, ako ste dosad spavali zajedno, nastavite i dalje tako, samo bez dojenja

----------


## Mali Mimi

vikki i nama je identično s tim noćnim dojenjima, sad otkako je bolestan je još povećao broj podoja i noćnih i dnevnih, i sad čekam da ozdravi pa da probamo s odvikavanjem, baš me zanima kako će vam ići

----------


## vikki

> ni nemoj to raditi, ako ste dosad spavali zajedno, nastavite i dalje tako, samo bez dojenja


On spava u svom krevetiću do prvog buđenja. To je nekad u 23, a nekad i u 3 (najčešće oko ponoći). Onda ga prebacim k sebi, lakše mi je (barem je tako bilo dok je mirno spavao).
MM, javit ću  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Mi smo radili identicno kao i betty. Nismo se razdvajali, bilo bi mi zao i muza i djeteta :D
Samo upornost, dobri zivci i uskoro ces lijepo spavati, a dojenje ce biti ono sto i treba biti, gust za oboje  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

P.spava s nama u krevet,odkad je navrsio 4 mjeseca.
Kada sam odlucila ukinuti dojenje,P.je i dalje ostao s nama spavati..i spava jos..
Oni nakon par tjedana skroz zaborave da su cicali,bar moj tako..
Nakon dva tjedna kad sam mu pokazala cicu nije znao sta bi s njom..
Vikki,ako si odlucila,samo budi uporna..
Budi kraj njega,dopusti mu da se isplace,da proradi frustraciju sto vise nece dobiti cicu i bit ce mu lakse..
Tako sam ja,
Prvu vecer kad je plakao,dopustila sam mu da se isplace,naravno uz mene..
I kad se isplakao za cicom,vise nije plakao..proradio je frustraciju i to je bitno..
Inace ga uvijek pustim da izrazava emocije,bila to tuga,ljutnja ili sreca..

----------


## vikki

Od jučer temperatura i naravno da ništa nije jeo osim što je sisao. No uspio je odspavati prvu noć (prije temp.) od osam navečer do 6 ujutro bez sisanja (u jednom momentu sam mu dala vode, popio je skoro punu čašu), a sinoć je pod temperaturom čak odspavao od deset navečer do 4 ujutro. Zapravo je jednako nemiran kao i kad sisa svaki čas, nema neke razlike u ponašanju, Malo me grabio za majicu, ali kako nisam reagirala cuclao je palac i zaspao. 
Milasova, vjerujem da si se preorodila s obzirom na to kako je bilo prvu godinu  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

vikki  :Love:  
nadam se da ce brzo ozdraviti

ja sam sa srednjom morala otici u drugu sobu spavati
na dva mjeseca
probala sam se vratiti nakon tjedan, pa mjesec dana, ali nije islo
po danu je nakon toga cicala jos godinu dana i spavala s nama u krevetu

----------


## legal alien

imate li kakav savjet za odvikavanje 16mj beba od nocnog sikenja? sike isto xy puta po noci. spavaju s nama. 

trebalo mi je vremena da mi sazrije ta odluka ali ne mogu vise. poceli su i lagani tantrumi preko dana pa mi se cini da je bolje da sam naspavana i odmorena da mogu smireno reagirati. 
pokusali smo par noci ali toliko placu da uvijek jedna probudi drugu. i sve susjede. na kraju ja odustajem i spojim ih na siku. sad nam je plan da ja s jednom odem kod muzeve bake spavati dok muz odvikava drugu. iako mi se to cini nekako bzvz ali jedini je nacin da ne ometaju jedna drugu. nemamo drugu sobu a dnevni boravak i nasu spavacu sobu dijele samo jedna vrata tako da se stvarno sve cuje a plakanje posebno.

----------


## Ginger

Odi spat u drugu sobu i ostavi tatu s njima  :Grin:

----------


## Pema

Prestali smo! Bilo je puuuuuno bolje nego što sam očekivala, mogu se lupiti u guzicu od sreće! Mislim da je plakao sve skupa 15ak min. i to samo prvu večer. 

Uglavnom, odredili smo da će tata ići spavati s njim i računali da će trebati minimalno tri večeri plakanja. Probudio se nakon nekih 3h i počelo je plakanje. Koja muka, užasno mi je bilo slušati sve to. Ali je prestalo i na naše čuđenje, više se nije budio. Ujutro je bio dobro, sve normalno kao i inače. Dobro je to podnio, puno bolje od mene. Mene su prali hormoni, baš me to iznenadilo. Imam osjećaj kao da je jedno razdoblje gotovo, kao da više nema moje bebe. Tako mi je sve brzo prošlo (ima skoro 13 mj). Već sam i zaboravila milijun buđenja zbog kojih sam i prestala dojiti. Osim hormona, iznenadilo me i to što ujutro uopće nije bio puno gladan. Zapravo, nikakvo povećanje apetita nisam primjetila. 

I kakav je osjećaj odspavati 8h nakon više od godine dana? Pa, možda sam nešto manje pospana ujutro, ali stvarno nisam primjetila neku veliku razliku. Valjda mi se tijelo naviklo na onaj ritam  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

I ja zadnje 2 noci me dajem cicu kad se probudi i uhvatila sam 6 sati u komadu. Pocica prije spavanja, kazem mu da cica ide spavat, probudi se oko ponoci i kazem mu da cica spava pa place i dere se al zaspi ubrzo i tako do 6 ujutro spava. 
Mm je na kaucu u dnevnom jer smo mislili da ce bit i gore pa ce ga jadnog budit, ali super je. 
Jedino ujutro u 6 ne zaspi nazad bez cice jer vidi da se dani a ja sam mu rekla da ce dobiti cicu kad ce biti dan  :Laughing: 

Sve u svemu- uspjeh za sada!

----------


## legal alien

A kako ih uspavate? Na siki ili sami zaspu?
Kako ih umirite kad se probude i krenu plakati, kenkati....
Dajete li im vodu za piti?
Pomaze li duda?

Mi krecemo veceras po drugi put. Prvi put je neslavno propao zbog viroze mm-a i kasnije njihove pa moje. 

Plan je da posike prije spavanja, operu zube pa onda na veliki krevet uspavljivanje uz citanje prica. Na prvo budjenje ja nosim jednu u dnevni gdje ce spavati samnom a mm ostaje s drugom u sobi. Samo ovaj period dok budu plakale da ne bude jedna drugu. Jer G vristi ako u roku od par sec nije nasla siku. Nikakva objasnjavanja tu ne pomazu jer ona to sve odradi u polusnu.

Pokusat cemo ih umiriti mazenjem u krevetu. Ako ne bude islo onda malo nosenja.

----------


## Pema

> A kako ih uspavate? Na siki ili sami zaspu?
> Kako ih umirite kad se probude i krenu plakati, kenkati....
> Dajete li im vodu za piti?
> Pomaze li duda?
> 
> Mi krecemo veceras po drugi put. Prvi put je neslavno propao zbog viroze mm-a i kasnije njihove pa moje. 
> 
> Plan je da posike prije spavanja, operu zube pa onda na veliki krevet uspavljivanje uz citanje prica. Na prvo budjenje ja nosim jednu u dnevni gdje ce spavati samnom a mm ostaje s drugom u sobi. Samo ovaj period dok budu plakale da ne bude jedna drugu. Jer G vristi ako u roku od par sec nije nasla siku. Nikakva objasnjavanja tu ne pomazu jer ona to sve odradi u polusnu.
> 
> Pokusat cemo ih umiriti mazenjem u krevetu. Ako ne bude islo onda malo nosenja.


Mi od rođenja kombiniramo dudu i cicu. Cica mu nije bila presudna za uspavljivanje, iako je bila dio tog rituala prije spavanja. Dakle, uspavljivao se uz dudu + ona krpica "tješilica". Muž ga je smirivao uz pjesmicu i maženje, nosanje nije bilo potrebo. Vode nismo davali, ali on je i inače ne voli. Dakle, duda i pomaže i odmaže. Nas još čeka odvikavanje od nje, što mislim da će biti baš teško. Ako je nisi do sada koristila, nemoj ni početi. 

*Apsu*, znači moguće je ukinuti noćno dojenje i ostaviti samo dnevno bez da traže po noći cicu? Meni je ostalo nešto malo mlijeka, izdajam se jednom dnevno i to mu dajem, ali nekako se mislim da bi mogla nastaviti dojiti po danu jer mi je dobio mali osip od kravljeg mlijeka kojeg uvodimo od nedavno. Onda bi mi bilo bolje da ostavim dnevno dojenje.

----------


## cipelica

i ja sam se bila navikla, dojila, budila se za troje djece u nizu.
kad više nisam mogla ni psihički ni fizički prestala sam.
ne znam jel do godina( prvo sam rodila s 34 godine) ali mislim da sam se previše dala u to vrijeme. ne budim se po noći već par godina( osim ponekad) a još uvijek me uhvati fraz kad se sjetim nespavanja.
 samo šaljem podršku i uposlite očeve, bake, djedove, strine, susjede...kogagot... odspavajte malo....dug vas put čeka..

----------


## pikula

Pema, mozes dojiti samo po danu. Ja sam dvoje odviknula od cicanja po vani, pa od cicanja po noći i tek onda su prestali cicati dugonakon toga.
Ja imam problem sto bih htjela prestati s nocnim, ali uvijek je nesto zubic, smrkljici, prehlada... na cici barem ona spava. Inace moramo plesati i nosati po cijelu noć a teska je beba, lskse mi je dojenje. S tim da je ona fer, kad je nis ne muci spava i cicne mozda dva puta kratko. Al sinoc je bila presmijesna. Tata ju uspavljuje, a ja nesto pisem u db. I ona dode do mene prvo gleda sto radim mudro kima glavom, a onda pocne cica, cica uz pantomimu pući uste i glumi da cica i vuce me za ruku u sobu. Umrla sam od smijeha. Beba poduzetnica. Moram u auto otići, kakva druga soba.

----------


## Apsu

Treca noc bez cice:
Mi (tj.on, ja sam se stalno budila  :gaah:  ), je odspavao od 20 do 6:20 sa jednim buđenjem u kojem se promeškoljio i nastavio spavat dalje!

----------


## Pema

> Pema, mozes dojiti samo po danu. Ja sam dvoje odviknula od cicanja po vani, pa od cicanja po noći i tek onda su prestali cicati dugonakon toga.
> Ja imam problem sto bih htjela prestati s nocnim, ali uvijek je nesto zubic, smrkljici, prehlada... na cici barem ona spava. Inace moramo plesati i nosati po cijelu noć a teska je beba, lskse mi je dojenje. S tim da je ona fer, kad je nis ne muci spava i cicne mozda dva puta kratko. Al sinoc je bila presmijesna. Tata ju uspavljuje, a ja nesto pisem u db. I ona dode do mene prvo gleda sto radim mudro kima glavom, a onda pocne cica, cica uz pantomimu pući uste i glumi da cica i vuce me za ruku u sobu. Umrla sam od smijeha. Beba poduzetnica. Moram u auto otići, kakva druga soba.


I moj je mene tako odvlačio u sobu (ko fol, motira da mu se spava) pa mi motirao da ugasim svjetlo i kad bi legli samo bi dudu izvadio i ajde, čekam  :Smile:  Slažem se da treba pogoditi tajming. Mi smo prošli i viroze (tu mi je noćno dojenje bilo super zbog dodatne tekućine koju je cicao), zubiće i noćne strahove. Da smo ga pokušali odviknuti prije mjesec dana, mislim da ne bi uspjeli. Ali sad je nekako bio spreman. Npr. prije bi mi let down nekoliko dana prije nego što ću dobiti mengu jako kasnio i onda bi se on umorio od čekanja, počeo plakati i trebalo ga je nositi. A u zadnje vrijeme bi se u takvim situacijama samo okrenuo i nastavio spavati. Nekako mu je manje značilo to dojenje.

----------


## Rale

Mi se vec tjedan dana mucimo s odvikavanjem (htjeli bi prestat dojit samo nocu, eventualno jedamput da mu dam cicu nocu). No, stalno se budi..iako smo uspijeli da zaspi odma uz pomoc dude (kad se probudi nocu). Ali buđenja su i dalje jako gusta..svakih 1.5h.dan i cim dobije dudu, padne dolje i zaspi. Zanima me kako ste ih vi uspavale? Jer meni zaspi na cici. I otkad se poceo tako budit, ne spava u svom kreveticu nego s nama. Je li u svemu tome problem? Inace imamo 10mj.

----------


## Fenix:)

Zavidim vam svima koji ste uspjeli. Očito još nisam dovoljno čvrsto odlučila.[/QUOTE]

I mi smo isto tako pokušali izbaciti noćno dojenje, jer bome iscrpljuje, ali nisam problem ja, već vidim da je bebi umoran ujutro da se ne naspava... 
Budi se skoro svakih jedan sat i to jeee uffff.... Ima 10 mjeseci... 
Veliki je i jak, ali evo iskreno, neznam kako to napraviti da bude bezbolno, jer mi se i po danu i po noći Uspavljujemo na prsima, hmmmm, ja moram krenuti uskoro na posao a imam 12 satno radno vrijeme i noćni rad, i sve se bojim kak bude to sve ispalo... Jako je vezani za mene , pogotovo noću... Neki savjet utjeha, bilo što dobro dođe.  :Smile:

----------


## buba klara

Svoje troje djece je dojeno do 2. godine i iako sam planirala prestati i ranije (narocito po noći), uvijek je bilo nešto... ili zubi ili prehlada ili moji hormoni... uglavnom, nisam imala srca ni snage uzeti im najveću utjehu. 
Oko 2. rodjendana sam stvarno odlucila da sam spremna i - preselila u dnevni  :Smile: . Spavali su sa tatom u sobi cca 10ak dana, ne sjećam se tocno u dan... On ih je nunao, tjesio i sve ostalo kad bi se probudili a iz noci u noc su se sve manje budili. Nikad ih nije pustio da placu i isplacu se. 
I uglavnom uspjelo je sa svo troje - kad sam se vratila u sobu, vec su spavali cijelu noc u komadu.

----------


## Jadranka

Moj mladji je isto star. 10 mjeseci. On se budi nocu 3-4 puta papat. A i po danu ga uspavljuje na sisi. Isto se vracam na posao brzo, al ne planiram ga prestat dojit po noci. Stariji se u njegovoj dobi budio punp cesce. I pokusala sam prestat s nocnim dojenjem netom prije povratka na posao - al sam posustala nakon jednog ili dva dana jer je bio prezalostan po noci. Prestala sam ga dojit po noci kad je imao 22 mjeseca i tad je to ok proslo. Nakon 2 ili 3 noci spavao je cijelu noc u komadu. Po danu je sisao jos pola godine. 
Eto, nije neki savjet, samo iskustvo.

----------


## buba klara

E, da - zaboravila sam napisati da su moji u dobi od cca 6 mj. do godine dana bili najgori spavači - baš u to doba su se budili najčešće, svaku sat-dva, uzas zivi... Doduše, u tom periodu im je poiskakalo hrpa zubi, pa svi ti skokovi u razvoju, uvođenje dohrane... sve sam to tumačila kao razlog za pojačana buđenja. U dobi od 2 godine su već bili nekako "stabilni"  :Smile: . Tako da ne znam bi li ista taktika upalila da smo to pokusali sa 10 mj... Mozda i bi, ko ce znat, al tad su mi definitivno jos bili premali za odvajanje (barem meni  :Smile: .

----------


## sarasvati

Moju od 3 i skoro pol godine jos uvijek dojim. Ali noćno dojenje je prestalo s negdje 2 i pol godine. Prestala sam ja s njom, nisam se micala iz kreveta. Prek dana sam joj pocela najavljivati da ce mlijeko/cica po noci spavati. I tu noc je mlijeko/cica spavala. Cura nije, naravno. Ali sam rekla da se stvara mlijeko za ujutro i da nas dvije, obje, trebamo spavati. Negodovala je, a ja sam joj govorila kako je volim, da cu je umjesto sisanja zagrliti...Da sam tu ja, da je tu tata, zajedno smo... I za neko vrijeme je pocela spavati preko noci. Nije bilo skroz lako, bila sam budnija, nego kad sam je dojila, ali ja sam osjećala da je vrijeme. A to isto očigledno nisam osjetila za dojenje opcenito  :Smile:

----------


## Fenix:)

Hvala vam svima na komentarima, svojim iskustvima... 
Vidjeti ćemo kako će biti sa nama, kroz dan nebi nikako prestajala, kroz noć ćemo vidjeti još, čisto sam htjela čuti kakva su vaša iskustva i priče.  :Smile:  :D

----------

